# Game on!



## Kane Solamon (Feb 24, 2015)

http://www.meetup.com/Alberta-RIFTS-Alliance/events/220598505/

Just hoping to get a steady game going. Really i've got other options just trying to get a stable group going. i use palladium because its very maluable. But really i'd rather tfocus on the game then ooh this systems better or that one is.


----------



## Kane Solamon (Mar 4, 2015)

http://www.meetup.com/Alberta-RIFTS-Alliance/events/220598505/
   The basic game is loosely based on the Palladium Rifts/Aliens unlimited System. S.D.C.. I try to give the players as much le-way as possible as far as character's go. At Present we have a "Wolf-like robot (used to be a cyborg). An extremely stealthy feline who can create crystal out of thin air he can make blades armor etc. an extremely strong and humorless combat specialist who can do extra-damage to the supernatural. And last but not least we have an alien rubber humanoid, who can channel some of the light he adsorbs into blasts.
 the game will be every Wednesday. I am also looking at setting up a bi- weekly Monday game.


----------



## Kane Solamon (Mar 4, 2015)

Almost game time lol


----------

